
Show HN: Mojimess – Cryptography for Kids - royletron
https://mojimess.com/
======
royletron
Just wanted to share this quick webapp me and my 6 year old put together. He
wanted a way to send messages to one another using his 'secret coding' he had
recently learned at school. It's emojis!!

